# Does any one have any experience with the Kazz LSD



## CullmanR452 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am looking at buying an 05 GTO and it has the Kazz lsd in it, with the harrop diff cover. I was curious is any one has one or new about them. It seemed to make a ton of noise at low speed turns. It was kind of a clunking noise. Is this something to be worried about?


----------

